# Tylenol 3 safe?



## sewcrafty (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll be having my wisdom teeth removed soon. I'm currently breastfeeding my 10 month old and my dentist wants me to stop BF for 3 days after surgery (which is NOT going to happen). Anyway, he usually gives either Tylenol 3 w/ Codeine or Vicodin es for pain afterward. I have read it is compatible with BFing but when I read about babies becoming ill or dying when their mothers took it, I get freaked out. Are either of those meds safe while BFing? Did you take it with BFing without issues?


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

If you really feel uncomfortable doing it, you could store up some milk and just "pump and dump" for a few days. You might also want to ask for Oxycodone instead, which is usually given to mothers after c-sections.

If you follow their directions though, you probably won't even need Tylenol 3s... I didn't and I'm not one of those people that can handle huge amounts of pain... and my teeth were pretty messed up.... Good luck!


----------



## sewcrafty (Sep 26, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escaping*
> 
> If you really feel uncomfortable doing it, you could store up some milk and just "pump and dump" for a few days. You might also want to ask for Oxycodone instead, which is usually given to mothers after c-sections.
> 
> If you follow their directions though, you probably won't even need Tylenol 3s... I didn't and I'm not one of those people that can handle huge amounts of pain... and my teeth were pretty messed up.... Good luck!


I would pump but I don't get very much at all so that really isn't an option. I will ask though if there is something else I can take. I do have some prescription strength Ibuprofen left over from a bout of mastitis. I suppose I could take that. DH said no way would that be enough, he says I'll want the good stuff lol. But then again, he didn't go through 8 hours of labor and a 2nd degree tear without pain meds.


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL if you could do *that* then wisdom teeth are a walk in the park









Just have lots of sea salt water handy (I made a huge bottle and kept it in the fridge) and if you feel any pain take a mouthful of it (but *don't* swish!) and let the holes soak. Also, sleeping upright helps, try not to let your head be level with your heart for any length of time.

A liquid diet for about 48 hours is also pretty helpful.


----------



## sewcrafty (Sep 26, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escaping*
> 
> LOL if you could do *that* then wisdom teeth are a walk in the park
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try those tips. I don't know why but the thought of having holes in my mouth freaks me out more than having my teeth pulled lol

About how long did it take for you to recover and for the swelling to go down? I've got my birthday and Easter coming up and I don't particularly want to be in pain or look like a chipmunk lol


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I had one of my wisdom teeth removed when my dd was a baby and it didn't interfere with breastfeeding (I went ahead with nursing as usual). It was a long time ago, so I don't remember what I took, but it was something pretty strong. I only took it that day and I felt like she would be ok.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I've taken Tylenol 3 when breastfeeding. It's OK. I would not plan to pump and dump because that can lead to decreased supply, which can hurt your breastfeeding relationship. If it were me, I would nurse as usual. You don't have to be nearly as careful when breastfeeding as when pregnant. There are some drugs you can't take when breastfeeding, but Tylenol 3 isn't one of them. Especially for a 10-month old. If it were a brand new tiny newborn, I'd tell you to watch to see if the baby got groggy at all, but I wouldn't worry with an older baby.


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sewcrafty*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try those tips. I don't know why but the thought of having holes in my mouth freaks me out more than having my teeth pulled lol
> 
> About how long did it take for you to recover and for the swelling to go down? I've got my birthday and Easter coming up and I don't particularly want to be in pain or look like a chipmunk lol


LOL you have holes in your mouth for years after.... I had mine out about 5 years ago and they're still kinda there. Whenever I ate rice for about the first year, each hole would perfectly fit two grains of rice, it was so annoying!

My healing was really good so I was only swollen for a few days. I followed my friend's instructions to a T and it worked. She told me the trick was to not disturb the scab thingies (anyone know what they're actually called??) so don't suck through a straw, don't chew solids, when you drink liquid food try to just gently swallow it without creating any vacuum in your mouth which might suck the scab things out of the holes because then you can get "dry socket" which is truly painful and infection, which requires more meds. I drank Ensure liquid meals for 48 hours and rinsed with salt water after anything I ate or drank.

I've also been told if you have a really straight jaw, the swelling is more visible where as people with more rounded faces don't show the chipmunk cheeks as much.

Good luck!


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

One other thing... I was told this in the hospital so I'm not sure if I remember correctly (there was a lot going on! hehe) but I remember hearing that IV painkillers or intramuscular painkillers, although they show up in breastmilk, cannot be digested so they're not a problem. If it's true, you could maybe ask them for "one for the road" shot just before you leave so you have to take less orally?


----------



## sewcrafty (Sep 26, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> I've taken Tylenol 3 when breastfeeding. It's OK. I would not plan to pump and dump because that can lead to decreased supply, which can hurt your breastfeeding relationship. If it were me, I would nurse as usual. You don't have to be nearly as careful when breastfeeding as when pregnant. There are some drugs you can't take when breastfeeding, but Tylenol 3 isn't one of them. Especially for a 10-month old. If it were a brand new tiny newborn, I'd tell you to watch to see if the baby got groggy at all, but I wouldn't worry with an older baby.


Yeah I definitely don't want to pump. My dentist told me to pump a few days in advance before the surgery then pump and dump for a few days afterward. I know for sure it would hurt my supply (or at least cause mastitis) because when I pump I get hardly anything. I certainly wouldn't be able to pump enough to sustain DS for three days. I know a mom who followed her doctor's advice to stop BFing for a few days and her baby ended up weaning, which I definitely don't want to happen. I'd like to breastfeed until DS is at at least 2 years. It's obvious to me my dentist knows nothing about breastfeeding, which many doctors seem to be clueless about as well. I'll continue to nurse him but I do worry "what if" when it comes to nursing him while taking meds. I'll just keep a close eye on him and I at least take comfort in knowing many other women have been in the same situation without any adverse effects.


----------



## sewcrafty (Sep 26, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escaping*
> 
> LOL you have holes in your mouth for years after.... I had mine out about 5 years ago and they're still kinda there. Whenever I ate rice for about the first year, each hole would perfectly fit two grains of rice, it was so annoying!
> 
> ...


Oh gross, holes in my mouth lol I guess I need to invest in a waterpik. Everyone keeps saying not to use straws (which I never do anyway) but I will avoid them for sure. The term "dry socket" makes my skin crawl. I've heard from others it's soooo painful, eek. I suppose I'll need to stock up on jello and soup! I'm worried about how hungry I'll be just having liquids. Breastfeeding makes me hungry, especially with DS nursing every couple of hours!

I hope the swelling disappears after a few days. Good to know that my round face/chubby cheeks will come in handy for hiding my swollen jaw.


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

I think most doctors are very cautious about telling anyone anything is safe to do while breastfeeding because as soon as there is a link to something down the road, the class action lawsuits start to fly.

I've also read the stories where babies have died from drug overdoses via breastmilk, but I'm pretty sure they have to be taking drug-addict quantities of the stuff, not just one tablet every 12 hours (or however it's prescribed).


----------



## sewcrafty (Sep 26, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escaping*
> 
> I think most doctors are very cautious about telling anyone anything is safe to do while breastfeeding because as soon as there is a link to something down the road, the class action lawsuits start to fly.
> 
> I've also read the stories where babies have died from drug overdoses via breastmilk, but I'm pretty sure they have to be taking drug-addict quantities of the stuff, not just one tablet every 12 hours (or however it's prescribed).


True. I'm sure my dentist is just trying to save his own skin in case something does happen. I read that most doctors use the Physician's Desk Reference for drug safety and that information comes from the drug companies themselves. Of course pharmaceutical companies want to escape any liability so they say these drugs are unsafe with breastfeeding, even if clinical trials and research have deemed them to be safe.

I've noticed that the studies done on breastfeeding moms taking pain meds mainly involved newborn babies and moms who are taking the meds on a regular basis, often for weeks at a time. There was one mom who was taking Tylenol 3 while BFing her 10 month old (who later died), but it was later found out that the mom had either given her baby the drug directly or had taken much more than she had stated. Of course I'll only take the pain meds when necessary and it will probably be for just a few days.


----------

